# هل العدسات اللاصقة الملونة تضر بالعين؟



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

*

*

*هل العدسات الملونة "اللاصقة" التجميلية بتضر العين؟!
هذه الشائعة خاطئة لأن العدسات الملونة أصبحت مصححة لعيوب النظر بجانب وظيفتها التجميلية، ولضمان سلامتها لا بد أن تتم تحت إشراف طبيب. وطالما تم استخدامها بطريقة سليمة لا تسبب أي ضرر بالعين. 

هل هناك فرق بين العدسة اليومية والعدسة الأسبوعية والشهرية؟!
العدسات الملونة إما يومية ويكون نفاذ الأكسجين بها قليلا أو أسبوعية ويكون نفاذ الأكسجين بها يصل إلى 55 % أو شهرية ونفاذ الأكسجين بها يصل إلى 80 % ولا أنصح باستخدام العدسة اليومية بأكثر من المدة المتاحة لها وأقصاها أسبوع وليس أكثر من ذلك.

**وإيه الفرق بين العدسات الملونة الموجودة في السوبر ماركت ومراكز التجميل وبين العيادات والمراكز الطبية؟!
العدسات الموجودة في السوبر ماركت لا تخضع لأي إشراف طبي فهناك قانون صدر بعدم تداول العدسات الملونة إلا من خلال المراكز الطبية المتخصصة.

والعدسات الموجودة في الكوافير مثلا تعتبر عدسات مؤجرة وتم تداولها من عين إلى أخرى وبالتالي تسبب مشاكل بالعين بالإضافة إلى أنها غير مضمونة ولا تملك البنت إرجاعها إذا اكتشفت أنها غير سليمة أو غير ملائمة مع عينها لكن عند الطبيب فيمكن استرجاعها واستبدالها بالعدسات الأنسب وهناك خطورة أيضًا من العدسات المهربة والتي انتهت مدة صلاحيتها ومنتشرة في السوبر ماركت.

**إيه أحدث ألوان العدسات اللاصقة التجميلية غير المتعارف عليها؟! 
في تطور حديث بالنسبة لألوان العدسات ظهرت العدسات الفسفورية وعدسات عيون الشياطين والعدسات المجنونة والعدسات المخططة والحمراء وأصبحت موضة منتشرة بين الشباب في السهرات والمناسبات والأعياد وفي الجامعة أيضا أصبحت بعض البنات ترتدي عدستين مختلفتين واحدة حمراء وواحدة صفراء مثلا. 


**إزاى أعرف أن محلول العدسات مناسب وكويس؟!
هناك شركات عالمية معروفة ومنتجة للعدسات تنتح أيضا المحاليل المناسبة ولا بد أن يكون اسم المحلول تحت إشراف الطبيب لكن أفضل الأنواع "رنــيو" و"كـوم بـلــيــت" و"أوبتي فري". 

ولكن فيه حالات خاصة للعيون لا تتناسب معها العدسات اللاصقة؟!
العدسات اللاصقة لا تتناسب مع مرض الحساسية والرمد الطبيعي وأصحاب الجفاف الشديد في العين. 

هل ممكن إن البنت تلبس العدسات وتستخدم مجفف الشعر؟!
لا ننصح بالتعرض لأي تأثير حراري أثناء ارتداء العدسات ولا بد أن تكون العين مقفولة في هذه الحالة حفاظًا على القرنية وحماية للعدسة ودائما ننصح ست البيت بعدم التعرض إلى بخار الطعام وأي مصدر حراري أثناء وجود العدسات اللاصقة بالعين. 

هل فيه خطورة على الحامل من لبس العدسات اللاصقة؟!
أحيانا هناك تغييرات هرمونية بتحدث مع الحمل بتجعل القرنية جافة لكن ممكن أن تتعامل معها بحذر وتكون تحت إشراف الطبيب والتأثير بيكون على العين وليس الحمل.

بنسمع كتير إن المفروض إن البنت ما تنامش بالعدسات إيه هي الخطورة لو البنت نامت بالعدسات؟!
هناك أنواع مسموح بها بالنوم بالعدسة وكل شركة بتقوم بصناعة عدسات تصلح للنوم تحسباً لحالات الطوارئ التي تحدث وبيكون فيها محلول المياه عالي والطبيب بيقوم بصناعة العدسة التي تصلح للنوم ولكن في نفس الوقت بينصح المريض بعدم ارتدائها أثناء النوم حتى لا يحرم القرنية من نسبة الأكسجين. 

هل ممكن نظارة الشمس تكون طبية وتجميلية في نفس الوقت؟!
أي نظارة في الدنيا ممكن تكون بيضاء أو بدرجات معينة, ونظارة الشمس بيتغير لونها مع الشمس وفي الظل بتكون فاتحة ومعظم الناس بيفضلوا النظارة الشمس والنظر مع بعض بالإضافة إلى أن العدسات الملونة التجميلية اللاصقة هي عدسة طبية وتجميلية في نفس الوقت وتعالج عيوب النظر. 

هل استعمال العدسات اللاصقة بيختلف من فصل لآخر ؟!
لا بد أن تحمي العدسات من تغيرات الجو عموماً، وحدوث الأتربة والرطوبة لذلك بننصح بتناول قطرة آمنة قبل لبس العدسة وبعدها أثناء تقلبات الجو سواء في الصيف أو الشتاء. 

**فيه عدسات تجمع بين القراءة والمسافة مع بعض؟!
معظم الناس بعد سن الأربعين بيحتاجوا شيء للمساعدة على الرؤية وهناك رؤية منفصلة لمسافات ورؤية للنظارة القريبة والآن يتم تجميع هذه الاحتياجات والمزايا الطبية في عدسة واحدة اسمها "باي فوكل" للمسافة القريبة أو البعيدة فقط، أما "المالتي فوكل" لكل المسافات لكن قبل سن الأربعين فالعدسة بتكون واحدة للشيء القريب والبعيد. 

إيه الفرق بين العدسات الصلبة والعدسة اللينة؟! 
كل العدسات التجميلية والشفافة والمصححة لعيوب النظر والاستجماتيزم بتكون عدسات لينة أما العدسات الصلبة فهي عدسات مناسبة لمرض "القرنية المخروطية" لأن القرنية بتكون منتظمة ومش مستوية وهذا المريض بيحتاج إلى عدسة صلبة. 

إبه هي مواصفات العدسات الصلبة؟!
إنها تكون مصنوعة من الزجاج وتظل طول العمر طالما المقاس مستقر وثابت والعدسة الصلبة تعتبر جسم غريب ولها قطرة مرطبة للقرنية. ولا تحتاج العدسة اللينة إلى هذه القطرة.

إيه هي العدسات الأسطوانية؟!
هي العدسات التي تصلح لمرضى (الإستجماتيزم) والإستجماتيزم هو عيب في محور واحد من محاور العين ويوضع له عدسة ذات مقاييس معينة في الجزء المصاب لذلك فالعدسة الأسطوانية بتكون مكلفة للغاية وغير متوافرة لذلك بتكون (بالطلب) وبيتجهز للمريض خلال أسبوعين وأحيانا مرضى الاستجماتيزم بيرتدوا عدسات تصحيح النظر ومعها نظارة تكون مكملة لتصحيح عيوب النظر لأن عدسة الاستجماتيزم بتكون مكلفة للغاية فالنظارة بتكون عاملا مساعدا. 

وامتى نلجأ لزرع العدسات؟!
زرع العدسات تصلح لمرضى المياه البيضاء وأصحاب قصر النظر الشديد ومع التطور بدأ يوجد عدسات لينة تدخل من خلال فتحة ضيقة جدا وتصل للعين وأصبحت تستخدم لأصحاب قصر النظر من 15 درجة إلى 20 درجة وتحتاج إلى نظارة سميكة جدا بالإضافة إلى تعرض فشل العدسات اللاصقة أو الاحتياج إلى شيء ثابت ففي هذه الحالة نلجأ إلى زرع العدسات فوق العدسة الطبيعية وفي النهاية هي اختيار المريض غير المصاب بالمياه البيضاء.

إيه هو (الليزك)؟!
الليزك هو نفس نوع الليزر ولكنه بيستخدم بتكنيك فني عالي ولا يوجد أي جرح سطحي بعد إجراء الليزك والمريض بعد العملية يمارس حياته بشكل طبيعي جدا والليزك هي عملية تصحيح عيوب النظر وبديل عن العدسات اللاصقة ونتائجه ممتازة. 

وهل عملية الليزك بتخضع لشروط معينة قبل إجرائها، وهل أي مريض ممكن يعمل ليزك؟!
هناك قياسات معينة هي التي تتحكم في الليزك وهي سمك القرنية والسمك الطبيعي بيبدأ من 400 ميكرون إلى 600 ميكرون والليزك لا يصلح مع المرضى الذين يعانون قصر نظر شديد أو حالات القرنية المخروطية أو جفاف شديد بالعين فلا بد أن سمك القرنية يسمح بتصليح العيب الموجود فيها ولا بد من عمل خريطة للقرنية تظهر أي تضاريس أو أشياء غير طبيعية على سطح القرنية وإذا سمح الفاحصون بعمل الليزك بيكون ناجحا جدا. 



هل مفعول الليزك بيستمر على طول ولا بيرجع تاني؟!
هناك تطور حدث في أجهزة الليزك الآن حيث أصبحت تستخدم بواسطة (الفمتو سكند ليزر) وهو يقوم بتصليح العيب كله بدون أثر جراحي أو عيب بالعين. 

وإزاي نعرف جهاز الليزك السليم والآمن؟ وإيه الأماكن المعروفة؟!
هذا الموضوع يتوقف على اختيار الطبيب والذي يبدأ المريض معه رحلة العلاج من البداية ولا بد أن تكون هناك ثقة وأمان مع الطبيب الذي يرشد المريض للمكان الآمن والصحيح وكل أجهزة الليزك صالحة ولكن بتختلف باختلاف تطورها وطريقة استخدامها. 

هل هناك سن معين لإجراء عملية الليزك؟!
الليزك يصلح لبعد سن الثامنة عشرة إذا كان قصر النظر أكثر من 6 درجات بيعتبر قصر النظر مضاعفا وهنا لا بد من استخدام نظارة مؤقتة حتى يصل عمره إلى 18 سنة. 

وهل تكلفة الليزك كبيرة؟!
في البداية كانت تصل إلى سبعة آلاف لكن الآن وصلت إلى حوالي أربعة آلاف جنيه. 

والإحساس بالصداع الدائم هل سببه بيكون عيب بالنظر؟!
أسباب الصداع عديدة ومتداخلة وبيكون لها علاقة بالمخ والعين والجيوب الأنفية والأنيميا والحل أن نوازن الشكاوى مع المسببات من خلال الكشف والفحوصات. 

أحيانا الناس تشعر أن عينيها فيها تقل وتعتقد أن ضغط العين عالي؟!
ضغط العين ليس له أي مؤشر أو أعراض يعرف المريض أنه مصاب بضغط العين ولكن ارتفاع ضغط العين هو مريض المياه الزرقاء ويسبب أثرا على عصب العين والحل الوحيد لمعرفة ضغط العين يكون من خلال الكشف الدوري على العين. 

وإيه مخاطر ضغط العين؟!
المخاطر تكون لو مريض المياه الزرقاء فقد 60 % من الرؤية لا يصلح معه أي علاج وبنحاول نحافظ على النسبة 40% الباقية وننصح مرضى السكر والضغط للمتابعة كل 6 شهور تجنبًا للمخاطر. 

**أخيرا كيف نحافظ على العدسات اللاصقة؟!
من خلال مجموعة النقاط التالية هنقدر نحافظ على العدسات اللاصقة...

1. الاختيار السليم للعدسة ودورها في تصحيح عيوب النظر. 
2. أن تكون تحت إشراف الطبيب. 
3. يجب وضع العدسة في المحلول الخاص بها ويجب أن تحتوي على مواد مزيلة للبروتين الذي يترسب على العدسة من العين نفسها. 
4. يتم تنظيفها كل يومين على الأقل لضمان عدم تكوين الجراثيم والميكروبات. 
5. لا يصلح استخدام العدسة أكثر من المدة المقررة لها. *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مارس 2009)

انتى يااااااااااابت مالك ومال العدسات الملونة 

متحاااااااااااااااوليش انا بحذرك اهووووووو

ههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

الموضوع جامد جدا
فى معلومات ونصايح مهمه 
تسلمى يا بريسكلا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> انتى يااااااااااابت مالك ومال العدسات الملونة
> 
> متحاااااااااااااااوليش انا بحذرك اهووووووو
> 
> ههههههه​




*شكلك مقرتيش الموضوع يا مرمر :t9:
ارجعى اقريه هتلاقيه فى مصلحتك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> الموضوع جامد جدا
> فى معلومات ونصايح مهمه
> تسلمى يا بريسكلا



*ميرسى كوكى لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2009)

معلومات هااااااااامه يا بريسكلا 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

معلومات رائعة يا بريسكلا

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هااااااااامه يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كوكو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> معلومات رائعة يا بريسكلا
> 
> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى كليموووو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

